# Mixing Chocolate And Canna Butter/Oil



## pushu (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm going to try to mix up some chocolate and canna butter.
my thought was to take a bunch of hersheys kisses, melt them down in a double boiler and add about 30-40% (the volume of the chocolate) of cannabutter. 
I have some chocolate molds that my wife uses for candy making so I thought I would just use those and pour the melted chocolate into them.
I'm concerned that the additional butter/oil might keep the chocolate from hardening.
anyone try this yet? does it mask the cannabutter flavor well?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 25, 2011)

i've done it with those evil french truffles from costco (the ones rolled in cocoa powder), and it masks the flavour well, the only thing is, for the amount of *fat you're going to be adding, you're better off making it into an icing/frosting/ganache or something otherwise not solid. (<- this can be combatted by making your cannaoil with coconut oil, next time. better room temp stability.) when i get around to making my cocoa butter extraction (never done it yet, but i *have the cocoa butter, i'm just doing LOTS of homework first), i'll post an update in my "pure cocoa butter" thread in this section.... 

happy 'baking'!


----------



## pushu (Apr 26, 2011)

I should have clarified that.. I did make my last batch with coconut oil. my concern is the additional fat/oil in the chocolate will keep it from hardening.
I think I will try it anyway. I keep my edibles in the freezer so that should be ok. I'm just hoping the chocolate will mask the taste


----------

